# Is it okay to use clips with rubber worms?



## Anonymous (May 20, 2007)

I like to use clips as they make changing crank baits really quick and easy. Do you guys/gals use them? Should I not use them for rubber worms?

These are what I use. Not quite that large but just to give you an idea of what I am talking about.



fisnfever


----------



## Mattman (May 20, 2007)

I prefer to tie direct when wormin'.

#1 - snaps collect a lot of junk

#2 - I feel I can present the bait better with a direct tie


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2007)

I would suggest loosing the clips when fishing soft plastics. The more metal you have on the soft plastic, the more likely that the fish will drop it quickly;
It will collect weeds and slime; It will make the bait fall differently; why do you need them, you generally will use the same hook for for most plastics, so you are changing the plastics, not the hooks?


----------



## Anonymous (May 20, 2007)

As I stated in a different post, I mostly use cranks. So, the clips are very handy for this purpose. I don't feel they limit the crank and if they do I don't feel it's all that much. I have used them for a few years with great results. Thats just my opinion. 

why do I need them for plastics? I don't know that is why I asked if they should be used for plastics or not. 

I was going to set up a few different senkos for next weekend. I thought this would save time. It's no big deal to tie them, I was just curious on this matter.


fishnfever


----------



## robalo78 (May 29, 2007)

no snaps on soft plastics...just plain awkward and unnecessary


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 5, 2007)

No snaps for worming or other soft plastics, I was amazed at the amount of action a snaples setup gave to a stick bait and that turned me off on them. I still however use snaps on everything else, mainly because I dont use hard baits as much to notice the diffrence


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 6, 2007)

I tie direct on everything. The only thing I would even think about using them on would be inline spinners. More flashy metal on them never hurts.


----------



## redbug (Aug 6, 2007)

If i am in the mood I will remove the split ring on crank baits and use a speed clip in it's place but that's the only clips i ever use. I tie all my plastics directly to the line..


----------

